# Taming question re: cage size, etc.



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

So, I have a question about cage size and taming a young budgie.

Parker, my 9 week old budgie, is coming home today.

I have been working with him while here visiting my parents on the weekend, and while I wouldn't call him hand tamed, he was doing really well with stepping up onto my finger.

But we've had a shake up. Parkers cage mate (and sibling) Quinn, passed away a few days ago. We had seperated them when Quinn got sick, because the vet said that it was possible that if Quinn had a crop infection, she could spread it to Parker.

Paired with the loss of Quinn, he can hear the parents (my mothers birds) calling out anytime someone goes near the cage. Suffice to say, all taming work has gone out the window, and he frantically flies around the cage when I do so much as slowly put my hand in to change the food and water bowls.

That being said, I know he's young, things will settle down when we are at home, and I know he'll adjust to being solo. We may have to start from scratch taming wise, but I guess it happens.

But there's one thing I haven't decided on - which cage to put him into.

He's in a small temporary cage that he's been living in while still at my mothers house. I wouldn't call it ideal, but it's also hasn't been terrible short term. I ordered a flight cage, but now I'm questioning if it will make it harder to tame him since there will be more space to fly about (and freak out). 

Is it better to change up the perches to something more foot friendly in the smaller cage, and leave him in there, or would it be better to move him to the large long term cage and let him settle in so that we don't have to change things again in the near future?

Maybe it's an odd question, I know budgies so home from the breeders/pet shops at this age (or older) all the time and have to get used to new things.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may have to start over with your taming process but the size of the cage really won't make much difference if you follow the guidelines of holding your hand perfectly still inside the cage. 

How large is the cage Parker is in at this time?

What size is the flight cage you've ordered for her?*


----------



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks for your reply Faery,

The cage Parker is in, is only 16 x 16 x 22 inches.

The flight cage is the Prevue F040... so.. big. lol. It's the same cage my mother has for her birds, and the babies started in there, which honestly... they were all flying crazy and wild. Mind you, Parker would be on her own and not under the influence of the multi-bird panic fest)

I could always change it for something like this, but am not sure about the depth being okay (26 x 14 x 36"h) : https://www.amazon.ca/Prevue-Pet-Pr...srs=8004954011&ie=UTF8&qid=1546133837&sr=8-35

or this (30 x 18 x 36"h), but am not crazy about the lack of removable grid for cleaning: Small Bird Flight Cage | Glitter Pet Supplies

I went big because I had two coming home (and quite frankly wanted to spoil my birdies  ). It's also the best bang for my buck so that I wouldn't have to upgrade later on.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hate to see you buy yet another cage in the interim just for training purposes.

I'd recommend you go ahead and use the smaller cage for about 4 weeks and then move Parker to the F040. 
By that time, she will have settled into her new environment and will be used to having you working with her on a regular and consistent basis.

She's going to love having all that room to fly around in the F040. :thumbup:

Please be sure you use clips or cable ties on the spring-loaded side doors of the F040 for safety.

I have both the F040s and F050 cages. *


----------



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice!

Are tiny binder clips okay for the door closures, or no because of possible chewing and metal finishes/coatings that Parker might come in contact with?

I see you used plastic coated clips on your cages, but I'm not sure I've seen those in our dollar stores/ Walmart. I'd use cable ties, except I like using the small doors for things like moving toys or adding a little more food/water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I wouldn't use binder clips because, as you said, the budgie may well chew on that metal. 

You can thread cable ties "backward" and then you are able pull them undone quite easily but your budgie won't be able to undo them. ;*


----------

